

RoomScan lets you create a floorplan by touching each wall with your iPhone - gilesvangruisen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/roomscan-app-that-draws-floor/id571436618?mt=8

======
edh649
If it works well then I can imagine it would be amazing however it probably
uses the accelerometer (I assume) and so I doubt it can be that accurate
(Although I may be wrong)

